

OneSentence.Me. Get your friends to describe you in One Sentence. - isuarez
http://OneSentence.Me

======
IVirOrfeo
This seems like a rip-off of threewords.me here let me help you for your next
idea fiveideas.me maybe some of your friends will give you better ideas
through this site.

~~~
isuarez
Try it out and compare. Implementation and improvement of similar and new
ideas is what we humans have been doing since the beginning. That's why today
we have many similar and better wheels.

